# New, Almost TT RS owner!



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Put a deposit down on one when I heard they were a thing...I was just provided a build sheet from my dealer and will be submitting it in the morning for the official order, it will be an '18 model. Pretty much everything except the Sport pkg as I really like having multiple driving mode and the sport option deletes that for a single, solid sport oriented suspension. I also am opting out of the $5000 front brake option, if I decide to upgrade the brakes Ill likely go with the HPA Motorsport brakes, I bought the same (F&R) brakes for my GTI which will now be relegated to a track specific car. Stuck between the white or Nardo...I'm 75% white but have always loved the Nardo grey. Also not a big fan on any of the wheels, thinking on just getting the base wheels, throwing winter tires on them and going with something completely Different, maybe some forged Rotiforms or Vorsteiner, I have the Vorstiners on my GTI and they are great wheels. I was also hesitant about the sports exhaust but I think it should be fine...I've always been picky about exhaust as it really says something about the car and is rather personal...a few things to sleep on and now just thinking out loud, still a few months away for delivery but excited about it...I've only ever coveted one other vehicle so it will be a long few months. 

Cheers


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> Put a deposit down on one when I heard they were a thing...I was just provided a build sheet from my dealer and will be submitting it in the morning for the official order, it will be an '18 model. Pretty much everything except the Sport pkg as I really like having multiple driving mode and the sport option deletes that for a single, solid sport oriented suspension. I also am opting out of the $5000 front brake option, if I decide to upgrade the brakes Ill likely go with the HPA Motorsport brakes, I bought the same (F&R) brakes for my GTI which will now be relegated to a track specific car. Stuck between the white or Nardo...I'm 75% white but have always loved the Nardo grey. Also not a big fan on any of the wheels, thinking on just getting the base wheels, throwing winter tires on them and going with something completely Different, maybe some forged Rotiforms or Vorsteiner, I have the Vorstiners on my GTI and they are great wheels. I was also hesitant about the sports exhaust but I think it should be fine...I've always been picky about exhaust as it really says something about the car and is rather personal...a few things to sleep on and now just thinking out loud, still a few months away for delivery but excited about it...I've only ever coveted one other vehicle so it will be a long few months.
> 
> Cheers



placed my order Monday morning. did they give you an ETA?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats....What's the estimated delivery time? I wonder if the US will have such options or we just get what we get?


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> placed my order Monday morning. did they give you an ETA?


Kewl, which colour did you order? Morning is here and I still haven't made up my mind yet...might have to flip a coin when I go to the dealership. They estimated they will see the first cars as soon as May/April (because they are a high volume dealership) but will be Audi spec'd cars, I'm their second to place an order so May get a crack at one of those two but other than that June/July. I'm also ordering the OLED tails which it say right on the build sheet "may delay order"....



GaBoYnFla said:


> Congrats....What's the estimated delivery time? I wonder if the US will have such options or we just get what we get.
> 
> <video>


I don't really care too much about the delivery time as long as I get the car as ordered, Sept/October...hopefully in time to drive south though😎👍

The biggest surprise was the price, happy to say the MSRP is lower than I was expecting @$72k+ but the price for the ceramic brakes was a little more than I expected at $5800 just for fronts, I would expect Carbon/Ceramic at that price, why can Corvette offer Carbon brake for so much less than this...oh well, I'm sure HPA will be happy to take my money for brakes again!


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Cale262 said:


> Morning is here and I still haven't made up my mind yet...might have to flip a coin when I go to the dealership.


If you aren't going to order the car with Black Optics, then I suggest going with Nardo gray, as the silver accents will be in perfect balance with darker color.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Ryegor said:


> If you aren't going to order the car with Black Optics, then I suggest going with Nardo gray, as the silver accents will be in perfect balance with darker color.



I ordered nardo grey with black optics, I think it looks much better than the silver...


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> I ordered nardo grey with black optics, I think it looks much better than the silver...


I am not implying on one looking better than the other, but only stressing that the silver accent doesn't compliment white as good as darker colors in case the OP doesn't order the car with Black Optics.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Coin toss...*

Didn't quite go to the coin toss but I instead when with my first instincts and it is going to be White with Black optics, Skipped the Sport pack as I like the the DCC in my GTI, I drive around most of the time in Comfort mode but I like Sport mode on the smooth ring road or highway. I also opted for the sport exhaust, the OLED tails and really everything else except the $5800 front brakes. Red on black interior and the darker 20" wheels but to be completely honest...I really don't like any of the RS wheel offerings so I picked the ones I like least and will start searching for wheels that I think suit me and the car. Now...hurry up and wait!


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Cale262 said:


> Didn't quite go to the coin toss but I instead when with my first instincts and it is going to be White with Black optics, Skipped the Sport pack as I like the the DCC in my GTI, I drive around most of the time in Comfort mode but I like Sport mode on the smooth ring road or highway. I also opted for the sport exhaust, the OLED tails and really everything else except the $5800 front brakes. Red on black interior and the darker 20" wheels but to be completely honest...I really don't like any of the RS wheel offerings so I picked the ones I like least and will start searching for wheels that I think suit me and the car. Now...hurry up and wait!





White with Black optics is beautiful! that was my 2nd choice. 
did you take the lane assist option?


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Colors available, daytona grey, nardo grey, vegas yellow, mythos black, glacier white, florette silver, catalunya red, panther black and ara blue.
interior option colour black with grey stitching or black with red.

Technology pack- audi side assist + B&O $1450
Audi sport pack- rs fixed suspension carbon fiber engine cover unlock 280km/h $1750
black optics pack- $750
sport exhaust- $850
carbon fiber inlays-$900
OLED rear lights- $1200
front ceramic brakes- $5800
audi lane assist $650
red brake callipers- $400
20 inch wheels 3 different colors- $800/900
metallic and crystal paint- $890/$1290


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

TURBOTOM_ said:


> Colors available, daytona grey, nardo grey, vegas yellow, mythos black, glacier white, florette silver, catalunya red, panther black and ara blue.
> interior option colour black with grey stitching or black with red.
> 
> Technology pack- audi side assist + B&O $1450
> ...


looks like European models have slightly different options... no matrix headlights or carbon fibre mirror option for Canada.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

White with Black optics, Tech Pack, Sport exhaust, Carbon inlays, OLED tails, 20" Anthacite wheels, red Bake calipers (Will be switched to HPA ceramic red BBK upon arrival) and Audi Lane assist. Ordered MSRP of $89'146.06 

Can't wait for it to arrive, I've got one vehicle to get rid of between then and now so it will have its own garage stall. But with an arrival date of July...Just feels so far away.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Cale262 said:


> Put a deposit down on one when I heard they were a thing...I was just provided a build sheet from my dealer and will be submitting it in the morning for the official order, it will be an '18 model. Pretty much everything except the Sport pkg as I really like having multiple driving mode and the sport option deletes that for a single, solid sport oriented suspension. I also am opting out of the $5000 front brake option, if I decide to upgrade the brakes Ill likely go with the HPA Motorsport brakes, I bought the same (F&R) brakes for my GTI which will now be relegated to a track specific car. Stuck between the white or Nardo...I'm 75% white but have always loved the Nardo grey. Also not a big fan on any of the wheels, thinking on just getting the base wheels, throwing winter tires on them and going with something completely Different, maybe some forged Rotiforms or Vorsteiner, I have the Vorstiners on my GTI and they are great wheels. I was also hesitant about the sports exhaust but I think it should be fine...I've always been picky about exhaust as it really says something about the car and is rather personal...a few things to sleep on and now just thinking out loud, still a few months away for delivery but excited about it...I've only ever coveted one other vehicle so it will be a long few months.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!


----------

